# Belgian Endive and Radicchio Everyday?



## Cam (Dec 5, 2007)

Our Calvin Graeca T. Ankyensis, LOVES his organic radicchio and belgian endive....can he have these everday?

We give him a mix of (all organic)
*Everyday:*
TNT supplement (very sparingly as it is to be used 3 times/week but I was afraid he would refuse his food on those days so I "prorated" the amount) 
watercress 
wheat grass 
dandylion greens

*3times/week*
romaine lettuce 
kale(3times/week)

*1 time/week*
small amount of shredded apple
small amount of shredded carrot

*1 time/month*
tablespoon shredded pumpkin

Thank you


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 6, 2007)

You want to stick with green greens  The Belgian endives are always yellow in color, so not much nutrition. Though the radicchio is fine. 
I though would stop the shredded apple. You can give thawed or fresh butternut squash in it's place. Much better for the tortoises.

Danny


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

egyptiandan said:


> You can give thawed or fresh butternut squash in it's place. Much better for the tortoises.
> 
> Danny



Danny, Is the squash of good nutritional value for torts? I didn't know that. What frequency do you feed your torts with it?


----------



## Cam (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for the substitution idea. 

He loves the pumpkin so I am sure he'll chow the squash too. 
Should the squash be an occasional treat like the pumpkin or can he have it daily/weekly?

Thanks again, I'll finish the endive


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

Cam said:


> He loves the pumpkin so I am sure he'll chow the squash too.



I'm in doubt: what's the difference between pumpkin & squash?


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 6, 2007)

You can do the squash once a week. It's high in vitamin A and a few other vitamins. 
They are in the same family just a different species from each other Testudogeek.

Danny


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

egyptiandan said:


> You can do the squash once a week. It's high in vitamin A and a few other vitamins.
> They are in the same family just a different species from each other Testudogeek.
> 
> Danny



ok, thanks.
(always nice to add something to the menu ;-P)


----------

